# Would A 300 Watt Heater Be Enough For A 90 Gallon Tank?



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

should be, I run 250watt in my 75's


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

cool thanks


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

I've made due with an old 150w ebo jager @ 82* on my 90g for years.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

yea but i hear the more watts the less ur energy bills because your heater wouldn't have to work as hard?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Also a higher chance of cooking your fish


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

it should be fine. I have a 250 on my 125. it all depends on how much your heater has to heat you tank above your normal house temp. If its in a fully insulated house you could probably do less then 300W but if its in a garage or some un insulated room having extra Watts would be ideal.

Physics wise there should be no difference real in cost to heat a tank with 2 x 150W or 1x 300W heater assuming both options are just as efficient and you don't count initial cost. Either way is will require the same amount of energy if the tank is constantly being heated with small heaters or periodically heated with a large one. Small ones like feefe said can be safer as if one fails the other can still heat the tank and if one starts overheating the other will shut off so its better to have a 150W heater trying to overheat a tank then a 300W one. Chances are neither heater will fail but things do occationally happen so having 2 heaters can be a bit safer


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

oh, well two heaters would run me over 60$ so i think just one 300 should be okay.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Don't know what your keeping in your 90 but if its any type of aggressive fish stay away from glass heaters. A 300 watt shock isn't fun, trust me.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

i got 4 baby p's what do you mean its the jager heater, its glass but it has suction cups and a stand at the bottom. its shatter proof and everything.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

No glass heater is shatterproof.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

so what you want me to return it and buy 10 50 watt heaters? lol the non-glass heaters are like 80 bucks


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

Parsa said:


> so what you want me to return it and buy 10 50 watt heaters? lol the non-glass heaters are like 80 bucks


Dont worry about all the hype!! glass heaters r perfect! dont waste ur money on something that unimportant. if they shocked fish or broke all the time like everyone is imposing they wouldn't sell!! a 250w would b more than enough! i have a 55 gal tank and a GLASS 200w and it barely even works! (meaning it doesn't constantly run).


----------

